

Expert of nothing - sinak
http://joel.is/post/42713179646/expert-of-nothing

======
taylorbuley
We have an apropos saying in journalism: "to be a journalist is to be great at
nothing, but good at everything."

------
joshfraser
As a side effect, you become expert in a lot of "soft skills" that are harder
to quantify, but no less valuable.

------
Swannie
You are becoming an expert in something: your business.

In fact THE expert.

